# My betta doesn't flare



## meviva (Feb 8, 2013)

I just got a rosetail copper male from Petco a couple of days ago. He seems to be a little shy. I try getting him to flare by using a mirror but there is no reaction at all. Does he just need to get used to the tank? Or do some bettas just not flare? 

Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Some bettas don't flare. Flaring is a sign of aggression, and bettas are usually aggressive fish, but I guess he's just a more laid-back sort of guy.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

out of 5 bettas, I have one that doesn't flare. The others flare at varying levels. One flares all the freaking time. He even flares at his rocks. The other 2 flare sometimes, 2-3 times a day. The 4th only flares when he is startled. And the last one never flares. Bettas have their own personalities and seem to flare at differing rates.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine flares when his tank light's on in a dark room, or sometimes when I show him a peacock feather. Then he does a little happy dance when I take away the feather or turn off his light, thinking he scared the other fish away XD


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

And just to prove I'm not making that up? Here's a pic.

He won't flare at a mirror outside the tank or a picture of another betta fish. But he'll get mad at a feather that barely resembles a fish, because he's weird.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

a feather? but that doesnt look like a fish at ALL! Maybe I need to try a feather for my laid back one.


----------



## meviva (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.

aselvarial….flaring at rocks…that's funny.

myexplodingcat…it must be the iridescent colors of the feather that sets him off..very cute.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

2/7 of the fish I've had rarely flared. I had one that just would NOT flare... only got him to once! My newest boy (2ish weeks new) JUST figured it out. I'd give him time :3


----------

